# Bear Of A Bear



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

My sister sent me this
The pictures are of a man who works for the US Forest Service in Alaska 
> and
> his trophy bear (killed in self defense).
> (Embedded image moved to file: pic15006.jpg)
>
> (Embedded image moved to file: pic31101.jpg)
>
> He was out deer hunting last week when a large grizzly bear charged
> him from about 50 yards away. The guy emptied his 7mm Magnum
> semi-automatic rifle into the bear and it dropped a few feet from
> him. The big bear was still alive so he reloaded and shot it several
> times in the head.
>
> The bear was just over one thousand six hundred pounds. It stood 12'
> 6" high at the shoulder, 14' to the top of his head. It's the
> largest grizzly bear ever recorded in the world.
>
> Of course, the Alaska Fish and Wildlife Commission did not let him
> keep it as a trophy, but the bear will be stuffed and mounted, and
> placed on display at the Anchorage airport to remind tourists of the
> risks involved when in the wild.
>
> Based on the contents of the bears stomach, the Fish and Wildlife
> Commission established the bear had killed at least two humans in the
> past 72 hours including a missing hiker.
>
> The US Forest Service, backtracking from where the bear had
> originated, found the hiker's 38-caliber pistol emptied. Not far
> from the pistol were the remains of the hiker. The other body has
> not been found.
>
> Although the hiker fired six shots and managed to hit the grizzly
> with four shots (the Service ultimately found four 38 caliber slugs
> along with twelve 7mm slugs inside the bear's dead body), it only
> wounded the bear and probably angered it immensely.
>
> The bear killed the hiker an estimated two days prior to the bear's
> own death by the gun of the Forest Service worker.
>
> Think about this:
> If you are an average size man; You would be level with the bear's
> navel when he stood upright. The bear would look you in the eye when
> it walked on all fours! To give additional perspective, consider
> that this particular bear, standing on its hind legs, could walk up
> to an average single story house and look over the roof, or walk up
> to a two story house and look in the bedroom windows.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Hope that guy was wearing his Depends that day....I sure would have needed them!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

That is one thing I would NEVER want to encounter in the wild. Sounds like the forest guy knew what he was doing.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The guy in the picture was a Senior Airman stationed at Elmendorf Air Force Base, near Anchorage. I don't know how the story gets moved around but I have seen it reported pretty reliably in the past. I'll root around and see if I can find it in it's original form...

Aha... here it is. Bear Story

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The internet reminds me of the old whisper and pass along a story from person to person and see how it changes after 20 people tell it game from grammer school.

It is still an amazing story as the truth









John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Man, what a bear!

I'm hoping he had a lot of Charmin with him.....and NOT for the bear.









Mark


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Ya just gotta wonder.....







By the way, Rob, I think I might be the only person who has been to the UP many times and even gone to look for bears at the dump, etc., and has never seen one! I even dated a Hunting & Fishing Guide and baited the piles with him a few years in a row and STILL never saw a bear even though he has videos of them coming to his trailer and looking in the windows while he was there. One of the videos shows the bear in the window and the reflection of guy's black Lab in the window! His dog was raised to make no noise, so there they were nose to nose. Of course he had the bait cans at the trailer site and lots of leftovers in the back of the pick-up so he would come back to camp and not be able to leave the truck, which had a huge dent in the roof from one visit by bears. I always thought because he carried a gun we were safe but my granddaughter and I have explored lots of UP territory without any defense against a bear if we encountered one and never given it a thought! In fact, that's why I bought my first pick-up truck - I almost got stuck deep in the woods in my NEON! Ya just gotta wonder....


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

That bear should have gone after this for dinner.....









Steve


----------



## AKF150LARIAT4X4 (Sep 14, 2005)

This is the story as told by Ted. He PCA'd into my AMU about three months ago. He is a weapons loader on the F-15E at the 90th fighter squadron on Elmendorf AFB in Anchorage, Alaksa. I see him on a daily basis but have never talked to him. Wouldn't mind sitting around a camp fire drinking some beer though and hear him tell the story. Anyway, here is his story...

The hunter tells the story

Here's the story as told by the hunter, Theodore Winnen, a 22-year-old crew member of the 18th Fighter Squadron at Eielson Air Force Base near Fairbanks.

Winnen and three hunting buddies were dropped off on Hinchinbrook Island in the heart of Prince William Sound by an air taxi on a cool, rainy Oct. 14 morning.

Hinchinbrook is a 165-square-mile island near Cordova with an estimated population of about 100 brown bears, giving it the distinction of harboring the highest density of bears of any island in the Sound, according to Dave Crowley, Cordova area wildlife biologist for the Alaska Department of Fish and Game. Four to six bears are killed by hunters on the island every year, though rarely one of more than 400 pounds.

Winnen wasn't there to hunt bear. Instead, he and his hunting buddies packed for a week of hunting for Sitka blacktail deer on the remote, wooded island. Winnen did, however, pick up a permit to shoot a bear just in case.

Loaded for bear

On day two of the group's hunt, the skies cleared at 8:30 a.m. Winnen and Eielson Staff Sgt. Jim Urban set out to follow a creek bed upstream looking for deer. Urban was carrying a .300-caliber Winchester Magnum. Winnen was carrying his significantly more powerful .338-caliber Winchester Magnum in case a bear crossed their path.

In the creek, they spotted a deep pool with 20 salmon circling.

''By this time, the ... run was over and the salmon were looking pretty nasty,'' Winnen said. ''We started thinking that we were looking at a bear's dinner plate.''

That got Winnen in what he calls ''bear mode.''

The two men continued following the creek upstream until they came to a small island ringed with thick brush. Some end-of-season blueberries clung to the surrounding brush. In the middle of the island was a spruce tree larger than what Winnen could fit his arms around. At the base of the tree were signs that an animal had tried to dig a hole.

About 9:30 a.m., Winnen glanced upstream.

Getting ready

Forty yards away was a big brown bear with all four paws in the creek, flipping over logs looking for salmon.

''He's a shooter,'' Urban said under his breath.

''So I started getting in the zone,'' Winnen said. ''When I am going to take an animal, I am really concentrating. We racked shells into our guns and took off our packs and left them by the tree.''

The hunters moved a few feet upstream. About halfway between them and the bear was a large fallen tree.

''I said, 'When the bear crawls over that log, he will present his vital areas and we'll take him,' '' Winnen recalled. ''I brought the rifle up to take a shot, but the bear moved over the log like it wasn't there.

''I thought, 'Oh c--p.' I didn't have a chance to get a shot off.''

Out of sight

As the bear kept coming along the creek, the two hunters momentarily lost sight of him in a thicket, so they retreated back to the big spruce.

''We were sitting there concentrating when, a few seconds later, he pops up right in front of us, about 10 yards away and he was coming toward us,'' Winnen said. ''I don't know if the wind was in our favor or what. We were dressed in camouflage. He might not have seen us.''

''I put the scope on him. I wanted to hit him in the chest, but all I seen was nothing but head.

''My partner said, 'Shoot! Shoot!' '' Winnen said. ''I aimed for his left eye, but the bullet takes an arc and I hit about two inches low in the side of his muzzle and into his brain.

''He buckled backwards and raised his head like he was going to howl at the moon, but nothing came out,'' Winnen said. ''I put two more rounds in the vital area, then three more after that. Six total."

"It was amazing"

''We watched for a few minutes, I reloaded and Jim brought his gun up on him,'' Winnen said. ''I approached from the rear and poked him in the butt to see if he was going to jump, but he didn't move. He was dead.''

''It was amazing when I got close to him,'' Winnen said.

''I picked up the paw and it was like, 'good God.' The thing was as wide as my chest.''

The two hunters spent a fair amount of time getting photos of the bruin. One photo shows his statement is no exaggeration. The paw is almost as wide as the hunter's chest and sports 3- to 4-inch-long claws.

Six hours of skinning

Master guide Want said he was impressed with Winnen's story.

''Sounds like he did everything perfectly,'' Want said. ''I can't overemphasize how many people screw that up, even after you explain it to them. After the bear drops, they stand up and pat themselves on the back, and the animal gets up and takes off while they are standing there.''

After the kill, Winnen and Urban spent six hours skinning the bear -- and trying to drag its hide and skull back to the Forest Service cabin they had rented. The meat was left behind because grizzly meat is generally considered inedible.

Winnen guesses the bear's hide weighed more than 200 pounds. They took turns carrying it, but eventually put it on a tarp and tried dragging it together. When they were within a half-mile of the cabin, they summoned their hunting partners, Eielson Staff Specs. Ron Lutrell and Jim Scheu, a flight chief based at Elmendorf Air Force Base in Anchorage.

Winnen spent the next three days at the cabin working with his knife to scrape fat from the hide. He packed the hide with salt for the return trip to Fairbanks.

Once back, Winnen took the hide and skull to the state Department of Fish and Game to get it sealed, as required by law.

Bear records

Unofficially, Fish and Game records show, the skull scored 28 and 8/16 inches. Skulls are scored for size by combining the width plus the length. The skull of Winnen's bear was 10 11/16 inches wide and 17 13/16 inches long. This is called a green score, which is the unofficial score until the skull dries and can be remeasured.

The Boone and Crockett Club, which uses a 16th-of-an-inch measurement system to keep records on the biggest animals shot in the world, requires that bear skulls dry for 60 days before an official measurement is made.

A tooth was pulled from the jaw of the skull by a state biologist so the bear can be aged. Biologist Crowley said he suspects the bear was 15 to 20 years old. He added that the bear was no stranger to guides who know the area.

''One of our local guides has been after it a couple of times,'' Crowley said. ''Its luck finally just ran out.''

Bears are hard to hunt on the brushy and heavily wooded island, Crowley said, because the season doesn't open until Oct. 15, after the salmon run is over. The bears have largely dispersed from salmon streams by then, making them harder to find.

World-class brown bear

The hide measures 10 feet, 6 inches from nose to tail. While it is impossible to know exactly how much the bear weighed, master guide Want has measured and weighed dozens of Kodiak brown bears over the years. Based on the measurements and information he got from Winnen, he suspects the bear weighed between 1,000 and 1,200 pounds.

By any standards, that's a world-class brown bear.

All brown bears taken with skulls that score over 28 inches are eligible for listing with Boone and Crockett, the official record keeper for North American trophy hunters.

In Alaska, the biggest brown bears are found on Kodiak Island and the Alaska Peninsula. The record Alaska brown bear -- killed on Kodiak Island in 1952 -- had a skull that scored 30 12/16. Only 19 bears have been shot with skulls that scored over 30 inches since the early 1900s, according to Boone and Crockett.

''Twenty-eight is the magic line,'' Want said. ''Anything over 28 inches has everyone sitting up and taking notice.''

The fact that Winnen's bear came from Prince William Sound makes it even more remarkable, Want added.

''His bear is exceptional. It's unbelievably unusual,'' the guide said. ''It's safe to say that it is more than double the average size of brown bear coming out of Prince William Sound.''

Between 1970 to 1999, about 600 male brown bears were killed in Prince William Sound, according to state Fish and Game records. Of those, only two had skulls that scored more than 28 inches, Want said. The vast majority had skulls that scored 22 to 23 inches. Bears with heads that size typically weigh 350 to 400 pounds, Want added.

Hide will be hunter's rug

Winnen is having the skull preserved and mounted on a plaque. The hide is with a taxidermist, being made into a rug.

''With the small rooms in base housing, it'll be more like wall-to-wall carpeting,'' Winnen said.

Meanwhile, the e-mails keep circulating. The genesis appears to have been a radio talk show in Fairbanks on which Winnen appeared. Photos from his hunt showed up later on the radio show's Web site. And that appears to have been what got the Internet humming.

Guide Want said, ''I can guarantee you, in a year or two, someone will tell him (Winnen) how big the bear was and it will be up to 1,800 pounds. And when he tries to correct them, they will call him a liar.''

(Reporter Natalie Phillips at 907-257-4461 or [email protected] This story appeared Dec. 16, 2001, in the Anchorage Daily News.)

The bear facts

Statistics for Theodore Winnen's brown bear taken on Hinchinbrook Island in October 2001:

Ã‚â€¢ 1,000-1,200 lbs. -- Estimated weight

Ã‚â€¢ 15-20 years -- Estimated age

Ã‚â€¢ 10' 6'' -- Hide measurement from nose to tail

Ã‚â€¢ 10 11/16'' -- Skull width

Ã‚â€¢ 17 13/16'' -- Skull length

Ã‚â€¢ 28 8/16'' -- Skull score (length and width combined)

Ã‚â€¢ 30 12/16'' -- North American record brown bear skull score

Ã‚â€¢ 19 -- The number of bear skulls with a score above 30'' in Alaska since 1904


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

My stepdad was a lifer in the Corps. We traveled a lot, back and forth across this country, going from one duty station to another.

One of our most memorable trips was traveling through Yellowstone. During our 2 days in Yellowstone we saw 50 bears and we never left the roadside. The bears were attracted to the civilized parts of the park by the garbage dumps nearby and were always looking for a handout.

This was an extremely dangerous situation and the park rangers have now taken the dumps off site. The bears are now pretty much back to fending for themselves. But that trip was a moment in my life that I will always remember.

Dan


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

What an experience I hope to never have.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

* !!! WOW !!! *









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

